# Insurance



## JonnyCrisp (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been told you need public liability insurance to work on building sites in Australia, in the UK it is down to the contractors to cover all employees, how and where can you apply for this?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

JonnyCrisp said:


> I've been told you need public liability insurance to work on building sites in Australia, in the UK it is down to the contractors to cover all employees, how and where can you apply for this?


I would have thought also that it would be the responsibility of an employer and the only way that could have changed would have been if you were employed on a direct contract basis, that having happened to some extent under legislation by previous government.

New legislation is in place and you might see what you can find out from Fair Work Online
Large Commercial building sites have historically been heavily union controlled and I would be surprised if they would have entertained members having to foot their own insurance premiums.

If it was that way, they would certainly have had compensation for it written into work agreements.


----------

